# Interview with Tom Barr



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx very much for posting the linkroud:
Enjoyed the read. Funny but not what I pictured.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Very interesting. When you hear so much about certain people and there's no face behind the name, you start to make assumptions, so after reading that article I learned a lot. good work!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Really cool! Wish I could have met him at the GSAS meeting.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

The last photo is pretty cool. Swimming with the fish.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jaggedfury said:


> The last photo is pretty cool. Swimming with the fish.


Amano Shrimp picked my toes clean, good for algae too.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hahahaha, that is funny Mr. Barr


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

> “A good myth is hard to kill” I often say.


I so <3 Tom Barr! 

I have this same "problem" with history all the time. People cling to their misconceptions (and crap they've "learned" from novels) and simply refuse to accept documented facts no matter how much evidence you present.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Caton said:


> Hahahaha, that is funny Mr. Barr


It is not funny, it's true.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Betta Maniac said:


> I so <3 Tom Barr!
> 
> I have this same "problem" with history all the time. People cling to their misconceptions (and crap they've "learned" from novels) and simply refuse to accept documented facts no matter how much evidence you present.


So were they "slaves" or were they "enslaved people"(eh , you mean they are real Humans??)"

Language can be used to manipulate and dehumanize, and personalize things that are not personal. The same lack of logic either conscience or sub can be used to create myths in any area.

"Sounds good, must be true."

Still, if you wanna be honest with yourself about aquatic plants, maybe you can use that same passion to work on the other aspects of self improvement and be a more clear thinker overall?? Plants can teach you a thing or two, or any passion if you dig deep enough I reckon.


----------

